
The North Face Abuses Wikipedia to Increase Google Ranking - MattGrommes
https://adage.com/creativity/work/north-face-top-imagens/2174261
======
petee
Considering how hard editors work to keep Wikipedia clean, this is beyond
insulting. Who at North Face seriously thought this would pan out without
attention? And to brag about it too...

